
Foursquare's new roadmap features an LA office and a growing data business - tedmiston
http://mashable.com/2016/09/26/foursquare-los-angeles/#rtM0zHS1lkqS
======
tedmiston
A couple things that are interesting to me here:

1\. Consumer user growth has stagnated, albeit at 50M MAU, but they raised a
$45M Series E.

> Beyond those consumer apps, Foursquare has honed in on a business model.
> Rather than relying on mobile ad revenue like Facebook, Google and Twitter,
> Foursquare sells services to businesses. Customers include Apple, Uber and
> Twitter, which integrate Foursquare's location data into its own apps and
> services.

2\. As an Apple user, it seems like all of their POI data has Yelp stamped on
it. Does anyone know how they use Foursquare?

~~~
cft
I wonder how these walking dead heavily funded startups would end, and when.

